# Can Lily eat small earthworms from the pet store??



## Okanaganhedgie (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello, i saw some earthworms for sale at mt local pet shop... could i give Lily these??

Also what about canned river shrimp, i have a tin of these left over from my turtle?

Thank-you!


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I've heard of people feeding earthworms, but I'm not entirely sure if they are good or not. I will let somebody else answer that. I would stay away from the shrimp because seafood tends to make their poop really stinky :shock: :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

From what I've read they can eat them. But I can't imagine them holding any nutritional value. They eat dirt. I'd stay clear and just feed other bugs.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Earthworms typically are not recommended. Often hedgehogs will not eat them, and if they do several have had loose stool afterwards. 

OT: Night crawlers and red wigglers, those commonly sold in pet stores, eat leaves, wood, and other plant-based material. They are composters. Outside of being used as food and bait, they are also kept to compost food waste. More and more people are now keeping them indoors in worm bins. These bins do not have any dirt in them, typically just shredded paper, vegetable scraps and worms!


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

Worms only live in dirt. They produce a nice fertilizer that looks a bit like dirt. I've read that they like the fungi that grows on decaying matter. I found these for nutritional value. I don't know how accurate they are and I found them on a few fish forums:

Crude Protein-62.2%
Crude Fat-17.7%
Calcium-1.72

____

Moisture 85%
Ash 1%
Protein 10%
Fat 2%
Other 2% 

____

Overall, they mostly agree that earthworms should be fed as a treat as they don't have much nutritional value. However, turtle keepers often say earthworms are highly nutritious. I guess it all depends on who you're feeding it to.


----------

